# Condensation inside lotion bottles



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I recently switched to cobalt bottles that you can see into (previous bottles were solid white) and I can see condensation inside the bottles sometimes. Usually when I'm at the market and it's warm or if I'm taking them from my cool house to an outdoor mkt in warmer air. Eventually it goes away but I just don't like seeing it. Can that cause a problem? Is there something I can do to prevent it (other than not taking them out)? I'm assuming it happened with my other bottles but I just couldn't see it. What do you think? Should I switch back to solid bottles? LOL


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have it sometimes when I do outdoor markets. Never seemed to hurt anything that I could tell, but still made me a little nervous. I'm using year-old lotions now that went through that condensation thing last summer and they seem okay still. They are past the point where I would sell them, but I like to keep them around just so I can see what old lotion will do. LOL


----------

